

Google: M&A 'inactive', waiting for prices to drop - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-ceo-on-ma-inactive-waiting-for-prices-to-get-better-2009-3

======
SystemOut
Translation: We're waiting for all those startups out there with good traffic
to run out of cash so we can buy them on the cheap.

This isn't unexpected. With fewer companies willing to front the cash they can
just wait until startups are in a tougher cash position and buy them then
without needing to worry about other companies coming in and bidding up the
price.

The obvious solution is have a business plan that generates actual revenue and
doesn't rely on advertising for all of it.

